
Ask HN: Travelling to the US. What can I expect at border security? - cyberferret
I am travelling to the US from Australia next month on a solo holiday (not business) trip.  Though travelling on an Australian passport, I am of sub-continental heritage, and was born in a Muslim country.  I am also highly active on multiple social media channels.<p>My question is: Does US border security still ask for sign on information to social media?  If they do, what is the best&#x2F;legal response to that?  I have nothing to hide, but want my privacy respected, and don&#x27;t want to divulge my FB&#x2F;Twitter etc. password as I use those apps to authenticate to _other_ services which I use for running my business, so there is a risk of business IP being exposed if someone else has those logins.
======
zapperdapper
My own experiences of border security in USA is they are the rudest, most
ignorant bunch of slobs I have ever had the displeasure to come across. It's
almost like they are specially selected to have the highest level of bad
manners and obnoxiousness. I have travelled to over 40 countries but came to
dread dealing with these people.

It wasn't just me - most people I have spoken with have had bad experiences
traveling to USA - I personally will never go there again.

A friend (British) recently travelled there and had a hell of a time with them
- his wife is Iranian although she now has a British Passport. The line of
questioning around the wife's origins showed breathtaking ignorance of
anything at all to do with the situation in the Middle East.

To use an American turn of phrase: total bunch of asshats.

~~~
rahimnathwani
That's interesting. I've travelled to the US about 20 times during the past 6
years, and each time has been reasonably smooth. I have found the CBP officers
to be reasonably polite and efficient.

I recall only two instances of being asked more than 2 questions:

1\. Once when I had two trips to the US with a very short gap (a business trip
to my employer's head office, followed a week later by a job interview for a
non-US job at a US-owned company, at their HQ in a different US city).

2\. Once (~10 years ago) when I travelled to the US on a whim to visit a
friend, and didn't answer clearly a question about who I planned to see when I
was in the US (because I hadn't yet called to arrange to meet all the friends
I wanted to see).

In both cases the CBP officers asked reasonable questions, and were polite
enough. It's probably useful for them to act in a way that makes people a
little nervous, though.

~~~
zapperdapper
Sounds like your experience wasn't too bad. Just curious - were you flying
into SFO by any chance?

~~~
rahimnathwani
2/3 SFO, 1/3 SEA

~~~
zapperdapper
Thought so. I had few issues at SFO and SEA. Chicago on the other hand... I
guess it depends a lot on which airport you are coming in through?

------
BjoernKW
Basecamp have a guide for travelling to the US:

[https://github.com/basecamp/handbook/blob/master/internation...](https://github.com/basecamp/handbook/blob/master/international-
travel-guide.md)

This doesn't cover social media accounts though. I'd suggest letting them log
in and change passwords and log out all sessions immediately afterwards. You
could also temporarily revoke permissions for any 3rd party app and grant
those again once you've cleared border security.

------
eb0la
If you fear of credential usage, use 2FA on the accounts you use to log in on
third party applications.

If asked for credentials, log in as requested, and _after_ you clear security,
1: change the passwordws and 2: force log out other sessions.

I wouldn't mention anything about that accounts are used for logging in
somewhere because that will flag you as someone weird/nonstandard and might
lead you to some questioning. It they ask you stuff and you get nervous, you
will be looked more. So, just do what you're asked and everything will be
fine.

BTW: your worst enemy crossing borders is Jet Lag. Since you're traveling from
west to the east I guess this won't be an issue to you; but get some rest
before boarding the plane and if you do not understand/hear well something
tell the officer politely.

------
romanovcode
If they really do not want you there they will not let you enter the plane in
the first place.

I had my "interview" before I even left EU because it was suspicious to them
that I am traveling cross-atlantic with only hand-luggage.

When I arrived it was pretty OK, they asked where I will be staying and other
general stupid questions you'd expect. All in all it was decent and nothing
out of ordinary, definitely didn't ask me to unlock my phone/computer.

I will never forget the last sentences with the border agency.

> Patrol: So how much are you making?

> Me: I'm making this and that EUR a month.

> Patrol: So you must have decent amount of money.

> Me: Yes.

> Patrol: Welcome to United States. _stamps my passport_

~~~
barry0079
And this is what all border security want to know. "Do you have money to
spend?"

~~~
dronescanfly
He has enough money to lead a stable and fullfilled life back home so he will
either A) return back home or B) in case he goes full illegal immigrant he has
money to spend and is not prone to be homeless/poor/criminal etc.

------
clouddrover
Mem Fox, a 70 year-old Australian author of children's books, says she was
treated with complete contempt:

[http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-02-25/mem-fox-detained-at-
lo...](http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-02-25/mem-fox-detained-at-los-angeles-
airport-by-us-officials/8303366)

So I think be prepared for that possibility.

~~~
yesenadam
Interesting, thanks.

Kind of bizarre though how Mem and the writer seem to inhabit a world in which
Australia doesn't have dreadful offshore detention centres for would-be-
immigrants.

------
foobarbazetc
No one can really say.

They don’t let you board the plane if they actually don’t want you there.

Doesn’t mean you won’t get some questions. But it also depends which airport
you arrive at (SFO CBP are nice, LAX and JFK are... not).

You have no rights as an “alien” at the US border. Either you unlock or you go
back home.

~~~
cyberferret
Hmm... I am entering/exiting via LAX.

~~~
eb0la
I guess entering won't be an issue since you have an exit ticket.

I had bad experience exiting the US in LAX and JFK: Getting there takes a lot
of time, and clearing security needs a lot of time, and the airports are quite
big.

Try to arrive early. Sleeping near the airport helps ;-).

------
neofrommatrix
[https://www.quora.com/If-you-are-asked-at-a-US-port-of-
entry...](https://www.quora.com/If-you-are-asked-at-a-US-port-of-entry-for-
your-social-media-information-can-you-refuse)

------
hoodoof
Don't carry any electronic devices.

